# Any pix of moss walls?



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

Anyone have pix of moss walls? With taiwan, xmas, or any other good looking moss that looks good in a mosswall?


----------



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't have a personal example. Only a  link. Hope to help.


----------



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Jesterx626,

I just set up my moss wall over the weekend. I used spiky moss I'm really excited to see how it grows in! I should have some pics to post soon. Did you figure out what moss you're going to use?


----------



## sarcare (Sep 10, 2006)

I just made up a moss wall myself--with java moss. It is part of my tank divider, rather than a background. It has started to grow out a bit, partially because the fish pick the strands a bit out, so it grows out of the holes.


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hm, i'm probably going to use taiwan moss


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

Anyone got pix?


----------



## Milo (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a link as well:

Aquatic Moss. How to Create a Moss Wall

Hope this helps


----------



## Rattail (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi! Here's a picture of my 38L coldwater nano with java moss wall and floor.

http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/3387/1373791uu2.jpg


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

Rattail said:


> Hi! Here's a picture of my 38L coldwater nano with java moss wall and floor.
> 
> http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/3387/1373791uu2.jpg


Hey Ratail, where did you get all the moss from? It does'nt look like your tank at all, I thought your tank was bigger?

How did you manage to grow all that moss so quickly. BTW, it's not called java moss anymore.


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

Happy Camper said:


> BTW, it's not called java moss anymore.


The scientific name for Java Moss "changed", but the common name didn't. It's still called Java Moss.

The Scientific Name of Java Moss


----------



## AquaX (Aug 14, 2006)

Rattail said:


> Hi! Here's a picture of my 38L coldwater nano with java moss wall and floor.
> 
> http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/3387/1373791uu2.jpg


Any particular reason why you chose Java moss of all mosses for a moss wall?

It doesn't look all that bad, but X-mas or Taiwan moss would have been a much better choice.


----------



## Greeblies (Nov 17, 2006)

Rattail said:


> Hi! Here's a picture of my 38L coldwater nano with java moss wall and floor.
> 
> http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/3387/1373791uu2.jpg


in that photo, what is the plant in the bottom left corner?

I ask because I got one in a bundle over the weekend and have no clue what it is.


----------



## aloha (Jun 2, 2005)

Greeblies said:


> in that photo, what is the plant in the bottom left corner?
> 
> I ask because I got one in a bundle over the weekend and have no clue what it is.


Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

AquaX said:


> Any particular reason why you chose Java moss of all mosses for a moss wall?
> 
> It doesn't look all that bad, but X-mas or Taiwan moss would have been a much better choice.


I have more java moss than I know what to do with but I can't seem to get my Fissedens sp. to grow at all. That may have someting to do with moss selection.

dale


----------

